# Glomerulonephritis - [email protected] you!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Every good wish for this to be just words and not affect his lifestyle or length of life! Dogs defy diagnoses all the time. With your good care and his zest for life, I'll just expect no less!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for this diagnosis. 

I'd never heard of this before, looked it up on one of the Vet Med School's website. 

My thoguhts and prayers are with you and your Remy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's the attitude that will help Remy have the life he is meant to have!! Many prayers coming for our house that he has a long, quality life with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Taking the diagnosis as a personal challenge is _exactly_ the right thing to do! Find vets you trust and work with them, but don't ever accept their prognoses. Invest in or learn to love making good quality meat stocks that can help you tempt Remy to drink more and keep him hydrated and his kidneys flushed. Learn about every single plant that can cause him problems - things like azaleas, bulbs of every kind, walnut pits, etc. - and work to keep him away from them. (How I wish I had known some of this when my Sabrina was a pup!) 

Most of all, enjoy Remy and help him know how wonderful life is! Never let him see you sad for him. He doesn't know the diagnosis or prognosis and he shouldn't learn about them from you. That's probably the hardest thing to do, as everyone here who has fought for a dog knows.

Hugs and prayers...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Thankfully he is a real trooper about pills, he's on so many already, one more doesn't bother him a bit.

Will update after the next round of tests.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love your attitude!
Did they make any dietary recommendations? I *think* that's a key part of the treatment, at least I know it is in Lyme nephritis, which is similar but the antibodies which are destroying the kidneys are to the Lyme itself. 
I don't know what he already takes, but there is some evidence that strong doses of fish oil (or preferably krill oil) are helpful due to their anti-inflammatory properties. Tito takes 1000 mg a day of krill oil because he's been Lyme positive.
Wishing you all the best. You go girl, you get that glomer!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for your post I was actually going to call the vet tomorrow to ask how much omega 3 oil I should start him on, all my research said it would be a good thing. So far no dietary restrictions because he is not in not having a kidney issue per se. In the future, hopefully distant, he will probably need a kidney friendly diet, but for now it is more about reducing inflammation and protein loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you get a chance, research krill oil versus fish oil, apparently dogs metabolize krill oil much better and you can give them much lower doses. 
Also, when my Toby had glomerulonephritis (senior), he took a baby aspirin per day. 

Glomerulonephritis remains an important cause of renal disease in dogs - DVM (scroll down, it mentions the aspirin)

more of the same, but also mentions protein restriction:

Michigan Veterinary Specialists - Glomerulonephritis


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup thanks aspirin was on my list too, from the same source. I found it to be the most informative and hopeful. I am almost afraid to ask you about your experience with this disease, I'm afraid I'll be sobbing again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry you got this diagnosis...not at all what you wanted. I think your attitude is perfect and just what Remy needs to have a healthy life for many more years!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OutWest said:


> just what Remy needs to have a healthy life for many more years!


Your mouth to G-d's ear! Thank you so much.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Lenna - You go girl...you take this on as a personal challenge and we'll all be right beside you. Remy has you for a mother. This is a very good thing!! Big hugs to your boy and I'll be thinking of you and Remy every day.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok we have an appt tomorrow evening with Smith Ridge veterinary center. They are a very fancy pants practice that integrates conventional and "complementary" medicines. Fingers, toes and paws crossed that we can come up with a plan to keep this at bay.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

*Roller Coaster Ride*

So we drove the 2.5 hours (gotta love NYC traffic - it was only about 50 miles) to the fancy pants integrative veterinary practice.

The Vet I met with is not convinced of the accuracy of the diagnosis nor is she pleased with the meds he is on. So she is running a whole battery of blood and urine tests. I am never adverse to non invasive tests, I say bring it on - so we shall see.

I am having conflicting emotions in response to this. Joy of course because there is a chance Remy does not have this horrible disease. However I really like/respect my Vet - and I have not yet formed that opinion of this new person - so I am very reluctant to trust her at this point. To be honest I really had expected to get a very detailed supplement plan - this doubting the diagnosis has thrown me for a loop.

On the other hand let me tell you they are SPENDY! Everyone I know thinks I'm nuts for going to the Veterinary practice I use because they are considered expensive, but they are NOTHING compared to these guys! They bill $38 for every 10 minutes the Vet spends with you or on your case. Your initial visit, while only about 30 minutes long - is billed at 60 minutes to cover prep time and writing notes afterwards. The capper is that they email you the test results, so you can call the office to make a telephone appoint with the Dr. - and then they charge you for that time too. I've never heard of that one!

My regular Vet is considered expensive at 95 per office visit - and they do follow up calls all the time. If I have questions I can call, and if not an emergency they call me back - with no extra charges.

This fancy pants clinic certainly seems to have a racket going! On the other hand - if I end up having confidence in them, I would not hesitate to spend what it takes to keep Remy healthy and happy for as long as possible.

More to come later. OY


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I will pray these new tests find something else going on that is not so frightening.
Ugh, those vet bills.
I will never forget going to the emergency vet, was it Wayne? 10 years ago and paying $2400!!!! to remove a piece of ribbon my rescue kitten ingested.
Sigh. 
We love them. So we do what needs to be done. That's all there is.
Love your wonderful go to spirit. Good luck Remy!!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks oliversmom, me too that of course would be the best outcome. I am praying too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Results are back - It is very unlikely that Remy has terminal kidney disease. Something is wrong and we will get to the bottom of it,but for now I am ready to celebrate this bit of news. 

This week has been an emotional roller coaster. Well post more later.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

YES, YES , YES  That must make you feel incredibly relieved and happy for your Remy 



Lennap said:


> Results are back - It is very unlikely that Remy has terminal kidney disease. Something is wrong and we will get to the bottom of it,but for now I am ready to celebrate this bit of news.
> 
> This week has been an emotional roller coaster. Well post more later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What great news. Sending prayers that when you get to the bottom of the issue, it is something easily fixed.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Wonderful news! I hope that all will be well with your Remy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, I hope this Vet determines what is wrong with your Remy and it's not serious. 

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what fantastic news!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, it really has been an emotional week. 

The new fancy pants vet isn't open weekends so I had to go back to the hospital that misdiagnosed him. At first they told me they didnt have time for him. Let's just say I started to open a HUGE can of whoopa$$ until they found a time. 

They also felt that I owed it to my now former primary vet to discuss it with him, I said fine have him call me - he never did.

G-d willing the fancy pants vet will see something diagnostic on the ultrasound and we can put this episode behind us. 

Of course I now need to find a new primary care vet. Anyone recommend a vet near fort lee no? I would like to find one who practices conventional medicine and acupuncture.

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a site where you can locate AAHA accredited Vets in your area.

AAHA Healthy Pet

Maybe members can also make recommendations.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Carolina mom actually the fancy pants vet suggested looking at the Chi Institute's website, and there are some close by, I am just hoping to couple that data with a referral. 

I don't know that I trust my own judgement at this point. Until now I thoroughly trusted my primary vet. So much so that I was initially offended by the fancy pants vet questioning his diagnosis, and subsequent use of a specific drug that could actually cause damage. Finally I went for a third and fourth opinion (my cousin who is a vet in Florida and my equine vet) - they both felt the primary vet rushed to a bad diagnosis.

So now I am a bit gun shy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't blame you for being so at all.

I have found such a huge difference in Vets and Drs. in the area I live in, it's unreal.

I live in a Tourist area, this area does not attract the most qualified or expert Drs. of any type because they can make lots more money in the big cities. 

It's very very frustrating.........


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When you need the most current understanding of veterinary medicine and related science, sometimes the best thing to do is to consult specialists associated with a university. That's what I did when Sabrina was diagnosed with kidney disease. My vet at the time was fully supportive of that decision and happy to provide a referral.

From what I can find online, New Jersey doesn't have a vet school, but there are some in neighboring states. Here's a list of vet schools from the Rutgers University web site: New York State, College of Veterinary Medicine of Cornell University, University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine, and Tufts University. Those are schools with which Rutgers has an agreement of some sort. There may be others near you, too.

Another approach is to look for a renal specialist at a veterinary referral center. There is an excellent one in Gaithersburg, MD, where I have taken three of my dogs at different times. They are expensive, and they sometimes work miracles. If you need help finding one, let us know.

With you in spirit...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks GoldensGirl - especially for all the research you have done. I would have no issue traveling to MD - however we first need to know that it is actually a renal issue.

For now I am going to stick with the fancy pants vet for consultation and expertise. However I will still need someone local as a primary - and that is what I am looking for at the moment.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Ultra sound showed nothing, all looks normal. Guess it's back to the drawing board. I asked the poopy now former vet to email the ultrasound to both the fancy pants vet as well as to me - so far nothing. 

UGH they sooo suck


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How is Remy? And how are you? I'm sorry to have lost track, and I can't find posts about what is going on with your sweet boy. I hope that better vets have been able to give you a happier prognosis.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

He looks fabulous and seems to be feeling great. Tonight we go back for follow up blood and piddle work - after a full month on supplements. So tomorrow will be the day from a news perspective.

Fingers crossed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear your Remy is doing so well, hope the news tomorrow is good also.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Bloodwork was not as I would have hoped. In fact it's gone in the wrong direction completely. So upset.

The fancy pants vet is on vacation so I spoke with one of her colleagues who is suggesting another supplement and some other changes.

I will speak with my new regular vet tomorrow.

So freaking frustrated because on the outside he looks fabulous! He has gained weight, he is happy why can't he be healthy too?!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry there wasn't better news from the Vet. Thoughts and prayers to you and Remy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez I'm sorry, I was sure hoping for better news. Will continue to send prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks - we are snuggling on the bed now, having some quality time. 

Will speak with his regular vet tomorrow, and nomal fancy pans vet next week - and then we will see when we will have our next update.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lennap said:


> ...So freaking frustrated because on the outside he looks fabulous! He has gained weight, he is happy why can't he be healthy too?!


In my experience, Goldens always tell us they are happy. Always.

I'm so sorry that the blood tests are going in the wrong direction. This sounds like a great mystery and I hope you have a fine veterinary detective to solve it for you.

Enjoy every second with your boy and please keep us posted.

Holding Remy and you gently in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Agreed GoldensGirl, but even the fancy pants vet was surprised to hear about his physical condition. Based on the blood work he was seeing he would have expected Remy to have begun sowing signs of failing, most notably weight loss.

To the contrary he has gained weight - so it is indeed a mystery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lennap*

Praying for him and for you. Holding on to the weight gain as positive.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lennap I'm so very sorry to read this latest update. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Remy.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone I spoke with the new regular vet and I continue to love my decision to gone with him! We discussed what the fancy pants vet said, and he agreed with most, but not all. So we will be doing a CBC Tuesday and if don't like the results we will discuss with fancy pants but probably put him on antibiotics too (who's WBC was through the roof).

I keep reminding myself that even if it is kidney disease it is sooooo early that we may be able to revise it. Everything i have read says you typically don't find kidney disease until the kidneys are two thirds gone ay which point it is too late. The ultrasound oh Remy's kidneys showed absolutely no damage yet. So while I continue to pray for something else fixable, even kidney disease is not necessarily terminal at this juncture.

I guess we'll know more next week.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lennap*



Lennap said:


> Thanks everyone I spoke with the new regular vet and I continue to love my decision to gone with him! We discussed what the fancy pants vet said, and he agreed with most, but not all. So we will be doing a CBC Tuesday and if don't like the results we will discuss with fancy pants but probably put him on antibiotics too (who's WBC was through the roof).
> 
> I keep reminding myself that even if it is kidney disease it is sooooo early that we may be able to revise it. Everything i have read says you typically don't find kidney disease until the kidneys are two thirds gone ay which point it is too late. The ultrasound oh Remy's kidneys showed absolutely no damage yet. So while I continue to pray for something else fixable, even kidney disease is not necessarily terminal at this juncture.
> 
> ...


Lennap

Praying for Remy and you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Continuing to think of you and handsome boy Remy. Give him a hug from me


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just stopping by to see if there's any update?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

No update yet - we went to the Vet today to get a blood draw for a CBC. Last week his WBC was alarmingly high and fancy pants vet didn't want him on any antibiotics for fear of that being a cause of the kidney issues. The new kidney supplement did not even arrive until today - so no benefit from that yet.

The new primary vet wanted a follow up test a week later - if the WBC has risen or stayed the same, I will start him on a new type of antibiotic (which I took home with me, just in case)

I expect results tomorrow - and have an appt to speak with the fancy pants vet at noon on thursday - my new vet said he will probably call thursday am - and possibly pm too. He is too funny.

I find myself discussing this issue with G-d a lot. Hopefully he'll see things my way and give poor Remy a break.

More to come :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Praying for you and your furry friend... Been down this road with kidney issues before! God Bless!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

The results of Remy's CBC were promising. The WBC dropped quite a bit, without medical intervention, from 29 to 20. My primary vet has no clue why, but is happy to go with it.

I spoke with the original fancy pants vet today - back from vacation - and based on all the results she is seeing, she feels more confident that we are not dealing with a kidney issue, but rather some type of inflammation that needs time to resolve.

Meanwhile in order to try to get his albumin level up, I am now giving him an egg with each meal. She thinks he may have some bizarre protein absorption issue from his kibble (Orijen a very high protein food).

I was a bit concerned about how Remy was going to react to this, since he has been none too happy with some of the stuff we've been putting on his food lately (krill oil and powder supplements) but when he saw me open the fridge, pull out an egg (while I said "oh boy!") - he got BEYOND excited! Gobbled it all up in a flash.

Next blood test in 2 weeks. Praying for good results!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok everyone - time to pray and cross everything we can - we mean fingers, toes, paws and even eyes! Went for follow up blood and urine work and this time I am very hopeful. 

At one point Remy's new primary vet mentioned that his tongue appeared to have a white film - well over this weekend I noticed that it was a fabulous deep pink! I figure this is either a fabulous thing, or a horrible one. I am hoping fabulous.

Oh and he is back up to his ideal/normal weight - 91 pounds!

Therefore with all these wonderful signs, I am so very hopeful that the results will be better this week.

Will post when I know something.

TIA!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's so good to hear from you again and with such good news! I'm crossing parts I didn't know could cross, hoping and praying for a happy outcome for you and Remy.

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoping all your wonderful signs, turn into wonderful news!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just read through your post tonight. Sorry I have missed it. I will keep Remy in my thoughts and prayers for good results!!! What a mystery this whole ordeal has been.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> It's so good to hear from you again and with such good news! I'm crossing parts I didn't know could cross, hoping and praying for a happy outcome for you and Remy.
> 
> :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


 
Thanks GoldensGirl - I've been on and contributing to other threads, just haven't had anything to add to this one. It is very frustrating waiting between tests - but hey it's better than not having anything to look forward to which is what my former primary vet told me was my fate, so I keep telling myself we are already in a better place!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Hoping all your wonderful signs, turn into wonderful news!


Your mouth to G-d's ear! I am on pins and needles with anticipation! I keep telling myself not to get my hopes up, but how can I not!?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

SandyK said:


> Just read through your post tonight. Sorry I have missed it. I will keep Remy in my thoughts and prayers for good results!!! What a mystery this whole ordeal has been.


Thanks SandyK - you nailed it - everyone is very perplexed at what this could be, but the promising news is the more tests that are run, the less all the vets think it could be the original diagnosis of glomerulonephritis which is terminal.

At this point it is a question of figuring out what will get his blood values back to normal - and then we can move on from there.

I keep telling the vets - he needs to get better, we are going to Seattle for xmas and I rented a house right on the beach just for HIM!!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

And the mystery continues - best I can tell Remy is just not applying himself and studying for these tests because he keeps failing them!

His key value, albumin, barely moved at all. Other values were either worse or about the same, except now he has a uti. UGH!

Fancy pants vet is stumped and would like me to see an expert, but she doesn't know what kind so she is going to call around to experts that she knows and see what they think.


PHOOEY!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah geez, how frustrating. I wish someone could be of more help to you.
Sending continued good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks I agree, the vet knows I will take him wherever they say. I am fortunate in that I can easily get to either Cornell or University of Pennsylvania in addition to having the Animal Medical Center so close. It's not a question of willingness to see/pay it's a question of tell me WHO!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

All our prayers for you all  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lennap said:


> ...I keep telling the vets - he needs to get better, we are going to Seattle for xmas and I rented a house right on the beach just for HIM!!!!


This is the right attitude to keep! 

If you start with a specialist in internal medicine at a vet med school, that person will help you find the right additional specialists if any are needed, at least in my experience. I know that for humans, internal medicine is the speciality that aims to solve mysteries and diagnose what others cannot diagnose; these doctors are my friends.  Luckily, you have access to two very fine vet med schools. I bet that if you give them a call, one or both would have someone willing to help you figure out which vet you need an appointment with.

Please keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> This is the right attitude to keep!
> 
> If you start with a specialist in internal medicine at a vet med school, that person will help you find the right additional specialists if any are needed, at least in my experience. I know that for humans, internal medicine is the speciality that aims to solve mysteries and diagnose what others cannot diagnose; these doctors are my friends.  Luckily, you have access to two very fine vet med schools. I bet that if you give them a call, one or both would have someone willing to help you figure out which vet you need an appointment with.
> 
> Please keep us posted and good luck!


I completely understand your perspective but the people I keep referring to as the "Fancy Pants Vet" are literally world renown as the vets of last resort. They are known for taking the worst cases and turning them around through a combination of supplementation and western medicine. Not only do people from all over the world reach out to them, so do vets!

So I feel comfortable that having them reach out to the right experts will hopefully get me to the right place faster. At least that's my tactic right now - I reserve the right to change my mind at any time.

For now Remy remains a man of mystery. Supposedly the typical case with his blood values are literally wasting away (low protein in the blood, the body takes the protein from the muscles) and they have oodles of other bad symptoms. Not my guy - he's gained back all the weight he lost when I was away. His tongue has never had a better color, his blood pressure is perfect, etc, etc, etc. So for now I am comfortable he's ok, just wish we could get to the bottom of it!!!

Will of course keep everyone apprised.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Time to update - I wish the news was better, but it's not. Remy's blood test was ever so slightly worse than last month's results. So we have an appointment with the kidney specialist a week from Sunday (although I will call to find out if there is a cancellation for this sunday).

The basic situation is that on paper, he should be failing. Any vet reading his results, without seeing my boy assumes he has lost weight, is weak and lethargic - overall failing. 

But nope not my guy - he has put back on the weight he lost while I was away and then some, to the point that I've had to cut back his food to make sure he stays trim. He remains the aggressively friendly guy he has always been, and G-d help anyone who stands between him and me, he'll mow them down.

The harsh reality though is that this can all turn on a dime - and that is what I am absolutely terrified of happening at this point. This is all just so unfair - I continue to pray it is something if not correctable, at least controllable, but I am at my wits end with worry and fear.

Sorry this is not a happy/peppy update. Just so sad.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your test results, but hope he keeps everyone scratching their heads. Prayers that he continues to be this happy boy! Belly rubs to Remy!


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts, but I would want to make sure that tick diseases (lyme, ehrlichia, anaplasmosis, even rmsf) have been ruled out. The strains of lepto would also be on my rule out list.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah thanks we did a tick panel at the start of this roller coaster, and all was clear. I will certainly ask about lepto though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I look at my boy everyday and I begin to see signs of him getting weaker. He is not his happy self in the morning anymore. He is more listless then but by the end of the day he is back to being himself. Also last night and is morning he would not even try to get into the car. He was happy to be going to daycare, but would not even attempt the jump - just waited for me to figure out how to get him I there.

My heart is breaking in bitty pieces and I don't know what else to do!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Remy and sending as many positive thoughts as I can. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. Many prayers for you and Remy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so upset to read your update for Remy. I just wish you would be able to get some definite answers as to what is going on. I know how frustrating it can be not being able to start helping when you don't really know what is going on. Thoughts and prayers continue for both of you!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lenna, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope he is able to defy the test results and do well. I am sending positive thoughts - I hope today is a better day. 

Do you give him a med in the morning? Maybe as his dose wears off, he starts the day not feeling well, but as the med kicks in he starts to feel better?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear Remy's not doing as well. I haven't read all the posts but don't you have an appointment at Animal Medical Center coming up? If anyone can sort it out they should be able to. Lepto as well as TBDs are things the vets wanted to test for in Zoe's case as a source of the kidney problem. Lepto can be passed to other dogs and humans by contact with urine. I'd want to make sure the vets have ruled that out. Hope Remy's doing better today.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, it is just heartbreaking isn't it? I have an appt on Sunday with the head of Renal services for a basic exam and blood work. I then have an appt for a kidney biopsy Wednesday. They were really nice and invited me to ask questions, needless to say my questions were 

1 I heard it is really painful, will they sedate him - the answer was yes Remy will be heavily sedated 
2 I heard it takes 6 weeks to get results, that hardly seems like it will help my guy the answer was they typically get results in 48 hours.

So at the moment I am planning on going forward with the biopsy. I feel it is my last hope of finding out of Remy has something treatable or not. All keep you all informed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the tests will give you some solid, and positive answers.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy remains a mystery. After having a total meltdown (once I started crying, I couldn't stop!) over Remy's getting weaker - things took a turn. Drivig home that night I realized that we had put him on a new supplement about 5 days before the weakness started. My Vet did not think the herbal supplement could have been the cause but agreed I should stop administering it. 

That was Thursday night, and today he is back to his old crazy self. Go figure.

I have mixed emotions about tomorrow's appointment with the Renal Specialist. On the one hand - if there is anything that can be done for Remy I know they will be ones to find it. On the other hand once we have an actual diagnosis, I may have nothing ahead but a situation I cannot do nothing but watch unfold with a tragic end.

I guess I'll just continue praying and telling myself i am doing everything possible.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow.

I'm still trying to get a handle on kidney disease but as I understand it there are some things to try if they can identify the type of kidney disease. 

I'm not big on supplements myself. In my reading I did see that, among other causes, kidney disease can be brought on by poisoning . . . antifreeze and Easter lilies were two things specifically mentioned but I believe there are others. So who knows, maybe there was something in the supplement.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> I'm still trying to get a handle on kidney disease but as I understand it there are some things to try if they can identify the type of kidney disease.
> 
> I'm not big on supplements myself. In my reading I did see that, among other causes, kidney disease can be brought on by poisoning . . . antifreeze and Easter lilies were two things specifically mentioned but I believe there are others. So who knows, maybe there was something in the supplement.


Wow I had never even thought of poisoning! It can't be from the supplements, I didn't start those until after i had been given a diagnosis of Glomerulonephritis - at which point I sought alternative means to keep him healthy. To date he's not gotten substantially worse, nor has he gotten any better. Were it not for regular lab work I would have no clue he has kidney issues. 

BUT I have not been able to figure out what could have caused this. He was fine when I left on vacation, but when he was returned to me he was a mess. Now that you've mentioned poisoning, I wonder if he could have gotten into something while boarded.

UUUGGGGHHH this is all so horrific.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Met with the Renal Services department of the Animal Medical Center in NYC and to say the least they did nothing to lift my hopes. I am hoping and praying that they are just trying to set my expectations - but intellectually I know better.

I am a bit miffed because it ends up that while there is a preliminary results from the kidney biopsy in 3 days, and another one in a few weeks, the real meaty result is not available for 6 weeks - so I feel duped. I thought about backing out of the procedure but I still think it is important to assess where his kidneys are right now - so we are going in for the biopsy Wednesday. He will be fully sedated - I'm trying to figure out where I can get some drugs to calm me down!

The one thing I have to continue to focus on is that Remy does not know he is sick. So far we have been lucky - he is his happy self, with a healthy appetite etc. My job is to keep him that way as long as possible and make sure every day is the best day it can be for him.

Good night.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is so very true. He doesn't know he's sick and right now is all he cares about. Try your very best to be in that moment with him. Prayers are flying your way for both Remy and you.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That is so very true. He doesn't know he's sick and right now is all he cares about. Try your very best to be in that moment with him. Prayers are flying your way for both Remy and you.


Thanks this made me cry, it's so true but it is so hard. I keep hearing things like 1-2 years, no more. But then I think [email protected] you - he's already defying your truths - his freaking blood pressure is "amazing" (quoting the head of renal svcs) - so as far as I am concerned my amazing wonder dog will continue to amaze!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I think you're making a good decision, and the early results will probably give you a good idea before the full report. I'm sure he'll do great. He's lucky to have you takign such good care of him. I know how much you love him. He knows, too.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am sorry that you are going through all of this! What a journey!
Remy is so lucky to have you on his side

You are doing a great job of trying to source the right help for Remy. (I know how difficult it can be.) All you can do is take one step at a time. None of us know what the future holds so continue to appreciate today and deal with things as they come.

I hope that when it is Remy's time to leave it will be like my kidney case where he leaves as a very very old guy with a full life from a completely different cause


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I love your statement "amazing wonder dog". I will be thinking of Remy this way from now on!! I am glad that stopping the supplement brought Remy back to his happy self!! Continued thoughts and prayers for you and Remy!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I let him at the AMC this morning, cried my eyes out. Since then I've been waiting for a call. 

Last night I noticed that his tongue was almost normal pink. Hasn't been that color in months. I swear I nearly canceled the biopsy. But we need to know. Will post more later.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thinking of you and Remy, send positive thoughts for good results!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Any news yet? Thinking about you two..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in for a Remy update


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lennap*

Lennap

Praying very hard for Remy and you!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping all went well for Remy!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My apologies everyone, I thought I had posted an update - clearly Wednesday was a very long day. He made it through the biopsy fine - they said they got a good specimen, so that has been shipped off to A&M, and the waiting for results begins.

They did a chest xray before putting him under anesthesia and found he has a mild case of pneumonia. I was not terribly surprised by this because of his swallowing condition. Up until August I had kept him on pulse therapy of one week on, one week off of antibiotics to prevent upper respiratory infections. We took him off that therapy just in case the antibiotics were affecting his kidneys. So now he is on another antibiotic.

We will do follow up blood work on Tuesday to see how the enalapril is doing, and a chest xray a week from Tuesday to check on the pneumonia.

Meanwhile he seems to be uncomfortable at night. He starts to pace which wakes me up. I think he wants to get up on the bed, but he will not even attempt the jump. Last night I lifted him up, he gave a little yip like it hurt for a second, but once on the bed he slept very soundly. Today after our walk, he jumped on the bed no problem. I cannot figure it out other than to wonder if when he has been resting, it is harder for him to get going again, but once going he is fine. Sort of like a body in motion stay sin motion, a body at rest stays at rest.

Overall I feel he is playing me to a point. He is all mopey, listless and lethargic in the house, but pick up his leash and he is happy, jumpy and energetic. 

At this point while I continue to pray for remission, I would just like to see him achieve a sustainable comfort level. I know he is happy - I just want to see him healthier too!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update
More power to you Remy! Get better one step at a time buddy! 
Wishing you great healing, strength, peace, harmony and increaslngly joyful times.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the update. I'm glad to hear that you will have the best possible guidance going forward. Remy is so lucky to have your love and support.



Lennap said:


> Meanwhile he seems to be uncomfortable at night. He starts to pace which wakes me up. I think he wants to get up on the bed, but he will not even attempt the jump. Last night I lifted him up, he gave a little yip like it hurt for a second, but once on the bed he slept very soundly. Today after our walk, he jumped on the bed no problem. I cannot figure it out other than to wonder if when he has been resting, it is harder for him to get going again, but once going he is fine. Sort of like a body in motion stay sin motion, a body at rest stays at rest.


This thread has information about a lot of devices that may be helpful to you and Remy: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.

When my Charlie began having trouble getting on and off the sofa, we invested in steps to help him. These made a world of difference for my boy: Cedar Pet Stairs - Pet Classics™. The company delivered a good quality product and did so faster than promised. Perhaps steps or ramps would help Remy get on (and off) your bed without jumping and without risk to your back.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy to see an update on Remy. Now lets hope for good results to return from biopsy. I had to giggle when you said he might be playing you. That's your amazing wonder dog!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> This thread has information about a lot of devices that may be helpful to you and Remy: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.


Thanks Lucy - these are great! I've got a ramp that Remy refuses to contemplate. He used it exactly once after his splenectomy and decided it was NOT for him. I think I am going to order the folding steps - they seem perfect for both my bed and my SUV


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Well today was a semi big day for us. We received the first of two preliminary sets of results from the biopsy. First the very best news - there are no signs of amyloidosis - so that is good news, although to be honest I never really thought that was on the table. Apparently I'm the only one though - so this news was very well received.

The rest of the report was not terribly significant - mostly proving that everyone is sort of stumped. One interesting point to note however is that they found a single fetal glomerular cell - which may imply that his kidneys never correctly formed from the start. This is not terribly shocking to me, since he's got other deformaties, only one of which I knew about before I adopted him, his swallowing condition.

We also went to our regular Vet today for follow up blood work and a blood pressure check. So far his blood pressure remains perfect, and he is eating well - so has not lost weight. I also asked the Vet about his tongue color (now close to normal pink at the moment) which didn't look all that good when we got there, but according to the vet was close to perfect when we left. And his listlessness in the am - which the vet feels could be attributable to the pneumonia since he is so very snotty - he is probably just uber congested in the am.

I should have the blood results tomorrow, am hoping for good response to the enalapril, will post tomorrow night.

Thanks all - 
Lenna


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well that all sounds good, right? I hope all of the other results come back good too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Well that all sounds good, right? I hope all of the other results come back good too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I'm afraid to even think of going there. My vet wasn't terribly excited about anything seen today and did not want me to get my hopes up. The Vet rotating through the renal services department at Animal Medical Center is happy because it is very interesting - but as my sister in law (a doctor) said, "you really don't want to be the interesting case."

So I am thanking G-d every day that he remains stable, and praying that he continues to baffle the crap out of everyone for many years to come. Of course I cannot quite afford many more months of these tests - but I'll figure it out if I must.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Blood work came in, all values are either improved (some very slightly, but I'll take that as a win) or about the Same as last check. I'm happy, but anxious to hear what the experts have to say.

Will update as I know.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers continue for you both. You are such a blessing to him!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope Remy continues to baffle them all!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> I hope Remy continues to baffle them all!


Yep that's my boy, giving the, a big old [email protected] you, I'm so proud


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Go, Remy, go! Keep them guessing!(and keep getting better!)


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

GRRRRR so frustrating and worrying - I went to pick Remy up from Daycare this evening, and he was a bit of a mess. He had trouble getting up, but ran around fine. Then he did not give me his usual warm greeting which typically includes jumping on me - he just sort of trotted over to me. Then I noticed he was trembling! I freaked out a bit, and headed home immediately.

He jumped into the car on his own and needless to say he has not trembled a bit since! He came home, ate his dinner with gusto, and is now lying on my bed sleeping quietly.

WTH?! All indications are that he is doing better, could this all be due to his pneumonia? Perhaps the antibiotics are not working? We have another vet appt Monday - either we see improvement by then, or I don't know what.

SOOOOO frustrating.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok at this point I am manic. Remy has kept me awake the past few nights with his discomfort and I am frantic with concern. I have been paying bucketloads of money to various vets and suddenly I cannot get anyone to even make a appointment with me. Holy heck!!!

I called the animal medical center last night, and while they felt I could come in as an emergency if I felt necessary they (one vet who met with me and did his history and another who assisted with is biopsy) they did not know enough about his file to comment. ***?!!!

I reached out to my new regular vet, more than willing to go to his office that is an hour away from me tomorrow, when he didn't email back, I called that office to make an appt to find out he isn't working there tomorrow. One of my criteria for selecting him as my vet was that he had Saturday hours.

So I called the animal medical center to make an appt for tomorrow with the vet who I have been speaking with this week (she was off yesterday) but she doesn't have appt hours tomorrow. 

I am beside myself. I think he is in pain and that is killing me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Do you have an emergency animal clinic near you?
I am so sorry you and Remy are going through this.
Is he eating and going to the bathroom?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear Remy's having problems. I can relate to what you're going through. You're living with Remy's problem 24 hrs. a day but for the vets, even though they care, your pet is just one of many they're dealing with and it's their job day in day out, month after month. I've had some of the same sort of feeling with Zoe . . . there's not much additional they can do and they seem to be distancing themselves. Have they prescribed pain killers? We have tramadol for Zoe but she hasn't seemed to need it.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally I have an appointment with one of the vets at animal medical center who has been managing his case. I also spoke with his regular vet, and he and I agree the antibiotics are probably not working and he needs a different class. The rest of his bloodworm Tuesday showed improvement but all his infection fighters were worse.

I cannot wait for this appt tomorrow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. Not having support must be incredibly difficult I so wish that I had the answers for you. 
Praying that tomorrows appointment gives you the answers you all need!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry you're going through this. It is very difficult when you're going through something like this, and you don't feel like you've got good support from your vet. Hoping tomorrows appointment gives you some answers.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I certainly worked myself into quite a Tizzy earlier today over this. When I picked Remy up from daycare they reported that he was still very lethargic and very unlike himself - sleeping all day. He greeted me with joy, but did not do his usual jump up onto my lap.

However he did jump in the car on his own easily, and did not show any concern in getting out of the car (he has been way more reluctant to jump down than up lately).

He ate with gusto - and is now wanting to go upstairs to bed. I had already decided to spend the night on the couch so he won't have to deal with the bed. He has been having trouble getting his feet under him while on the bed, and that freaks him out to the point that he helps (either in fear or pain, not sure).

Lord knows I am praying that I was overreacting to what I have seen as him getting weaker each day - I am praying for that - I am happy to be wrong!

On a very sweet note, I ran into my Rabbi tonight, as he was heading home for dinner. He had heard I haven't been attending services because I don't want to leave Remy alone - so he stopped, put his hands on Remy's head (huge deal since according to the religion he's not allowed to touch someone else's dog on the sabbath) said a prayer for his full and speedy recovery and then gave his head a scratch. I was so touched I teared up. I told Remy that now he has the A team on his side, it's time to stop this craziness and get his butt better!

Will update tomorrow. Love to all!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Well Remy got the red carpet treatment today! I choose to believe it's because his mother is a freaking lunatic - and frankly **** proud of it!

The follow up chest xray showed his pneumonia is a bit worse than when diagnosed 1.5 weeks ago - the antibiotic was not working for him. They've prescribed Baytril, in addition to the Clovamax so hopefully in a few more days he'll be feeling perkier.

They also grabbed an orthopedic specialist and had his joints checked. Found that he has injured his elbow. So poor boy is now on more supplements, tramadol and rest for the next two weeks.

To be honest he's been so lethargic that rest has not been an issue. But G-d willing he'll be more energetic in a few days - then keeping him quiet will be a real challenge! I can only hope that becomes my worst problem!

Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Good luck Rem! 
I hope this helps a lot!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Absolutely amazing the difference a few days makes! Remy is back to his perky self!!!! He's totally playing me as far as food goes, will only eat if I put something uber yummy on top - then he eats the top layer and waits for more yummies. But hey it gets him to eat nearly all 2.5 cups of food!

So grateful for this - I still have to deal with the kidney issues, but so far that's what's not ailing my boy! TTTTHHHHHAAAAAANNNNNKKKKKK G-D!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad to see this update, a perky Remmy is a Good Remmy. Belly rubs from NC!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I loved to read about how he gets you to put more good stuff in his bowl. Smart boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Remy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that Remy is a bit better. 

From my experience with a dog with chronic kidney disease, the ups and downs can last for 5-6 years, which I think of as good news. We tested often for urinary tract infections, used vitamin B-12 to improve a failing appetite, and regarded canned chicken broth as a secret weapon to be used liberally. 

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am doing a happy dance for you guys


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*



Lennap said:


> Well Remy got the red carpet treatment today! I choose to believe it's because his mother is a freaking lunatic - and frankly **** proud of it!
> 
> The follow up chest xray showed his pneumonia is a bit worse than when diagnosed 1.5 weeks ago - the antibiotic was not working for him. They've prescribed Baytril, in addition to the Clovamax so hopefully in a few more days he'll be feeling perkier.
> 
> ...


So glad Remy got the red carpet treatment! Praying for Remy and you!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Tonight for the first time in a few WEEKS, Remy actually played with his toys!!!!!

Partay!!!!!:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT news! So happy for you both.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful update! GO REMY!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Remy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad Remy's showing signs of improvement.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy to read Remy played with some toys!!! Go Remy!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, that's a great update! Go Remy!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yah Remy great update


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Biopsy results are in and we have a diagnosis focal segmental glomerulosclerosis and to tell you the truth I have no clue if this is a good thing. I've done some preliminary googling and I think it is good - but the data I have found is all on human cases, the only canine was found during necropsy.

One of the problems when one is dealing with a brilliant doctor is that they are very clinical in their form of communication - so she sent me an email with the results and next steps. I would have preferred a phone call - because then I can ask questions - like does this mean we can prevent the progression of the disease (you know a huge basic question). So I will copy the content of her email below and let you be frustrated with me. I did respond with questions, and tried to get an appointment for today - but none were available. I may just go camp out in their emergency room and BEG for 5 minutes, I'm not sure yet.

_We managed to get the final report expedited over the weekend, so we are not waiting for anything else. The diagnosis is focal segmental glomerulosclerosis, and I am sure that term doesn't mean much to you. Basically, there is damage to the filtering part of the kidney, but no evidence that this is an immune attack on the kidney. Although the ultrasound looked pretty normal, the microscopic exam showed mild to moderate scarring in the kidney. Sometimes this crowds out the glomeruli (the filters). In fact, there were none in sample for immunostaining, but the electron microscopy part did not show any immune deposits. We don't reallly know what sets off this problem. What are the implications of this?_
_1. This is not kidney dyplasia, a congenital disorder. We were initially worried about that based on the preliminary report, but that was excluded with further exam._
_2. The glomeruli are leaky, and we need to direct our efforts towards decreasing the protein in the urine._
_3. The scarring around the glomeruli is consistent with the mild increases in the blood values (BUN and creatinine). This means there is mild functional damage in addition to the protein leak._

_The type of disease is not predicted to respond to drugs to suppress the immune system, which is what we were trying to determine with the biopsy. So, rather than adding in the drug I thought we might use if this ended up being an immune disease, I want to increase his enalapril. While we can eventually double the dose, I want to go stepwise, and make sure he tolerates each dose increase. The next step is to go from 20 mg per day up to 30 mg per day. You can either give 2 tabs am and 1 tab pm, or you can give 1.5 tab twice a day. I would like to have the blood values tested in about a week, and then we can go up to 4 tabs a day. After a week on that dose, he should get blood tests again, and a urine protein level. You can collect the urine sample when he urinates. Ideally, we would like 3 morning urine samples to mix together to get an average level over several days._

_While these results means that we don't have a specific treatment for the kidney disease, I am actually relieved that I don't have to suppress his immune system, as that would make treating his mild pneumonia a bit harder._

Mild pneumonia HAH - she didn't see him the second time I ran in when he was spiraling downhill! Regardless I am looking to her as the kidney expert, not lungs, so I'll let that go. I will post any responses I get to my questions - after all sharing is caring!

So do I dare to hope?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would hope. My question to her would be whether treatment can restore any of the lost filtering, or at least stop the progression, has she seen this before and what is the prognosis. Personally, I think the email is a smart way to go... so much can whiz by in a phone conversation. This way you can read and reread, research, think about it and get your thoughts and questions together and be ready for a conversation.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would hope. My question to her would be whether treatment can restore any of the lost filtering, or at least stop the progression, has she seen this before and what is the prognosis. Personally, I think the email is a smart way to go... so much can whiz by in a phone conversation. This way you can read and reread, research, think about it and get your thoughts and questions together and be ready for a conversation.


Yup those were some of my questions - and I would agree email might be the way to go, IF I didn't have questions and an IMMEDIATE need to understand!!!!!! Now she's off seeing patients, G-d only knows when she'll respond. UGH!!!!!

I am hopeful, but I'm afraid too. I read her email to me 6 times, googled and then just burst into tears of frustration. I want my pup to be ok!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

That sounds to me like a pretty optimistic report. I would be asking questions about prognosis, having been through chronic kidney disease with my Sabrina. 

The classic diet for kidney disease is a prescription low-protein formula. I think we used one from Hills Science Diet. There are also recipes for making your own, easily found online. A problem we faced with Sabrina was keeping her hydrated well enough to flush her kidneys gently. I invested in canned chicken broth, which I diluted with water to get her to drink more. I believe it added years to her life.

Holding you and Remy in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just came back from seeing the renal specialist - now we are saying cautious optimism whereas before she was saying poor prognosis, so I agree this is better.

She said that we've already seen a bitty benefit from the drugs, so there is no reason to believe we won't seen increased benefit by increasing the dosage. She also said that there are plenty of other drugs out there if the first doesn't work, so there are many more things we can do. Again I take this as a good thing, and will continue following her direction.

My heart breaks for those who are in the throws of kidney insufficiencies and not getting these types of results. This is a terrible, horrible thing that we can do nothing to stop. The feelings are nothing short of hopeless. As the title of this thread says - GLOMERULONEPHRITIS - [email protected] YOU!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cautious optimism is good. That be said, have a positive attitude that he WILL get the most benefit from medication and live a long, healthy life. When Cody was so ill with AIHA, I thought if prayers/positive thought/strong will has any power, I was going to do everything in my power, along with excellent vet care, to WILL him well. Our good thoughts and prayers are flying his way!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Cautious optimism is good. That be said, have a positive attitude that he WILL get the most benefit from medication and live a long, healthy life. When Cody was so ill with AIHA, I thought if prayers/positive thought/strong will has any power, I was going to do everything in my power, along with excellent vet care, to WILL him well. Our good thoughts and prayers are flying his way!


Thanks for the prayers - we gladly welcome all! I agree I am trying so hard to stay upbeat and hopeful for him. I will tell you one thing is certain - he has no clue that he is sick, going to try to keep it that way.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see the good update on Remy!! Every little bit of improvement is huge in my book!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on Remy. Hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy is very full of himself at the moment. The pneumonia is resolving and that is actually what caused him to go downhill so badly. After weeks of just sort of lurking and sleeping a lot - he is now excited at just about everything. In other words he's back to being Remy.

We did follow up blood work this week, and it seems his renal values have stabilized. We did not increase dosage - and will recheck in another week, actually on Monday. 

He will also be getting accupuncture for the first time on Monday. There is very compelling evidence that accupuncture can bring benefit to both his kidney issues, as well as his swallowing condition, so I am hopeful.

Thanks for asking!
Lenna


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

*Remy's first accupuncture appointment*

Took to it like a champ! When to doctor wanted to get at his belly, he rolled over, when the doctor wanted to get at his back, he rolled back. Then he proceeded to take a nap for the duration.

Meanwhile I am very excited to report his blood pressure was 127 today - the renal specialist was excited at 140, this is PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Go, Remy, go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Remy, you sweet boy.....smoochy kisses to you boy! Thoughts and prayer to you both! Hang in there and enjoy every day you get!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just realized it's been a while since my last update. We continue to do accupuncture every week, and so far he's taking it like a champ. Although last night the vet wanted to play first, which was a HUGE mistake. Once Remy is in play mode, it far too long for him to calm down. But I'm happy he's happy.

We did more blood work last week, one week after increasing his dosage. To my untrained eye it seemed his kidney values were slightly better, but the renal specialist just said, ok they've stabilized. We'll do another urine check next week, so I guess we'll see.

Meanwhile he has turned into Ravenous Remy! For a while he did not like the KD diet at all. Now he cannot get enough. I've been cutting back the portions, but he seems to keep gaining weight and he's always hungry. Today at daycare he ate poop, which he's never done there before. In fact he's never eaten canine poop before - regardless it's just gross! I need to find out if I can give him green beans to increase the volume and help him feel fuller. This kidney diet has me stumped.

I continue to be so very grateful for each and every day he is feeling well and happy.

This is one of the big things I am thankful for this Thanksgiving! 

Happy Thanksgiving and Chanukah to all.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

This is great news. I am so happy for you both 
I hope that someone can help you with the diet issues. I know that smaller meals more often worked with my weight and Tia's. 
Keep up the good work Remy!!

HAPPY Thanksgiving!!


----------

